# Installed new Graphics card-> screen color is all wrong



## NightstalkerNOR

Hi 

I just purchased a new graphics card, the ATI Radeon HD 4890, and I've encountered a problem. The screen has a blue-green color to it, all the icons and such have turned blue-green, and when I try to calibrate the different colors (Red, Blue, Green), red is unable to be calibrated whilst blue and green can. 

My OS is Windows 7, 64bit.

My previous graphics card was nvidia 8800GTS


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

there is no "calibration line" in the center of this box


----------



## El Gappo

Did you run driver-sweeper beforehand? and install the 9.11 drivers afterwards?


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

what is driver sweeper?

i've installed the latest drivers yes, but without success


----------



## El Gappo

Driversweeper is used to clear out previous driver versions, its good practice to do it for each driver install but especially when moving from nvidia to ati. http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(Setup)-download-1655.html 
You need to install that then boot into safe mode, run the app, and get rid of everything nvidia and ati related. Boot up again ( screen will be low res and ugly ) and install the 9.11 catalyst drivers. http://downloads.guru3d.com/ATI-Catalyst-9.11-Windows-7-|-Vista-(64-bit)-download-2429.html
The 9.12's are dogs on the 4 series cards.


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

I ran driver sweeper, that was successful, reboot, installed driver 9.11, no change, screen is still bluegreen...


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

I replaced the new card with the old one, and the colors are back!?! so it works with the old card, but not with the new one. what can we make out of that? could it be DVI adapter that needs to be replaced? (even though it followed with the package so it´s brand new)


----------



## Gabe63

I looked at my setting and they are the same. What does your mode show? I have no idea if that will help but I will check against mine.


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

Gabe63 said:


> I looked at my setting and they are the same. What does your mode show? I have no idea if that will help but I will check against mine.



what settings do you mean? I´m sorry if that question seem rediculous but I´m, and I quote another guy in the same position as me: Computer challanged...I don´t know much about computers, so I havn´t mentioned this earlier. I figured installing the graphics card wouldn´t be much of a problem considering it´s just about connecting it to the powersupply and mainboard (and the screen ofcourse), so I´m starting to get really frustrated about the whole thing!


----------



## CardboardSword

Your card is most likely borked sadly. If its not the monitor causing the problem, and its an entire spectrum of colour that isn't functioning, your card is probably a lemon. An RMA is in order methinks.


----------



## linkin

Still, try using the latest catalyst drivers. (9.12)


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

CardboardSword said:


> Your card is most likely borked sadly. If its not the monitor causing the problem, and its an entire spectrum of colour that isn't functioning, your card is probably a lemon. An RMA is in order methinks.



I guess to be "borked" and a "lemon" isn´t very positivite for me? But I agree. The last thing I can think of now is that the card is a..."lemon"


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

linkin93 said:


> Still, try using the latest catalyst drivers. (9.12)



I have used the lastest drivers. I´ve installed them, uninstalled them, ran driver sweeper, installed the latest driver again, no change whatsoever...


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

could my monitor be outdated to the graphics card? I mean, my older card, the Nvidia 8800GTS ran fine on my monitor, but could it be that the new card needs a new screen aswell? I guess since no one has mentioned this earlier, it is not so?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

NightstalkerNOR said:


> could my monitor be outdated to the graphics card? I mean, my older card, the Nvidia 8800GTS ran fine on my monitor, but could it be that the new card needs a new screen aswell? *I guess since no one has mentioned this earlier, it is not so?*


You're correct.


----------



## Okedokey

What PSU do you have?


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

PSU: Chieftec A135 series, 550W


----------



## Okedokey

Without EPS12, that PSU is underpowered both in terms of quality and 12V rail amperage.

Can you borrow a quality 600W (50A on the 12V rail) to try .


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

The info about the product from where I bought it says that 550W should be more than enough. I´ve fulfilled it´s requirements to the manufacturers suggestions. 
A buddy of mine has the same PSU and card, and nothing´s wrong with that one. I´ve requested a return to the store I bought it from, I´m starting to give up on the whole thing here


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

I´m correcting my previous reply about the PSU...my new PSU is this one:

CHIEFTEC APS-550C, 550W, CM ATX 12V 2.3,14cm Fan, 80 Plus (APS-550C)

APS-550C Cable Management

24PIN for M/B - 1, 8PIN for CPU - 1, 4PIN for HDD - 4, 4PIN for FDD - 1, SATA for HDD - 6, 6PIN for VGA - 1, 6+2 PIN for VGA - 1

Input:
Fan Type - 14cm Fan/Active PFC:
Voltage 100-240V
Frequency 47-63Hz

Output:
Efficiency: 80%+
P.F. > 0.9
+3.3V - 25A
+5V - 25A
+12V1 - 25A
+12V2 - 25A
-12V - 0.3A
+5Vsb - 2.5A
+3.3V & +5V - 150W
+12V Combined - 450W
Total Output - 550W


----------



## Okedokey

That PSU is a POS completely mate whether you want to believe it or not.

Under ATX design standards that that PSU conforms to, 12V+1 is dedicated to the CPU and any excess amperage potential cannot be accessed by the rest of the system.  This essentially means your PSU can provide a maximum 25A to run the 4890 and the rest of that relatively high end system (minus the CPU).

You are underpowered.  If you choose to ignore this advice that is fine, but at least let us know if your PSU goes pop and takes a CPU, GPU, RAM etc with it.


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

so you´re saying I got to get a different PSU? Do you have any suggestions? (I´m computer challenged). 

Let me see if I got this straight. The PSU is underpowered, and is what causing the color issue, and may also have a serious negative affect on other hardware?


----------



## Gooberman

Corsair psu
or get a more powerful one by CORSAIR, OCZ, PC Power and Cooling, ect if you plan on crossfire


----------



## StrangleHold

If your card turns out bad or not, you need to replace your power supply on that system. That Chiefpoop will end up making a big mess on you and taking stuff out with it.


----------



## Okedokey

StrangleHold said:


> If your card turns out bad or not, you need to replace your power supply on that system. That Chiefpoop will end up making a big mess on you and taking stuff out with it.



+1

Yeah man, sorry if i was being cryptic, but either way a new PSU is needed.

This is a kickass Corsair deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010&cm_re=corsair-_-17-139-010-_-Product


----------



## Twist86

Yeah its not bad but the non-modular is $90 after MIR/Shipping/$5 code and the modular is $136 shipped. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er=BESTMATCH&Description=corsair+750w&x=0&y=0

If you have the case to shove the unneeded wires its a good way to save money but modular I wont lie is heaven on earth. But I managed to keep my cables out of the air flow


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I've had a similar issue before once upon a time.  It turned out that my video out cable was a LITTLE loose in the plug.  If I tightened it JUST right the third color would come back.  I wound up switching monitor cables to get it to be OK without worrying about 'bumping' it and screwing it up.  Be ABSOLUTELY TRIPLE sure that the plug is in perfect (try shifting it around a bit while watching the monitor for color).  If that fails, try the other video out plug/and or a new cable.


----------



## NightstalkerNOR

Ihatethedukes said:


> I've had a similar issue before once upon a time.  It turned out that my video out cable was a LITTLE loose in the plug.  If I tightened it JUST right the third color would come back.  I wound up switching monitor cables to get it to be OK without worrying about 'bumping' it and screwing it up.  Be ABSOLUTELY TRIPLE sure that the plug is in perfect (try shifting it around a bit while watching the monitor for color).  If that fails, try the other video out plug/and or a new cable.



I've checked around on other forums, and they give me the same reply as you do. I have a relatively old (2000, 2001?) hpL1925 flat screen, 19", and what the others tell me, is that the cable itself is too old, and that the use of adapter will screw it all up. I think this sounds reasonable compared to the power supply, even though I haven't ruled anything out yet. 

I will take some pictures of all the possible areas where there might be something that may go wrong. I think that is the best way for me to illustrate what kind of hardware I'm using since I'm not very "into" all this VGA, DVI and so on


----------



## Okedokey

well i hope it works for you mate, but either way you need a new PSU.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

bigfellla said:


> well i hope it works for you mate, but either way you need a new PSU.



I agree, but that's another project.


----------



## Okedokey

Ihatethedukes said:


> I agree, but that's another project.



That's yet to be confirmed. 

To the OP, do you have or can you borrow a multimeter?  If not buy a $10 one and we'll do a test under load of that 12V rail.  I would be interested if under load, and temp, if that PSU is struggling.  I would suggest it would be pushing it, and underpowered GPUs frrequently display similar symptoms.

It would be interesting to see that rail voltage minimum under full system load.


----------

